# Nikon confirms an mirrorless D5 in the future - I´m on fire



## xps (Jun 18, 2019)

Nikon CEO confirmed a new mirrorless camera equivalent to the D5 is coming - Nikon Rumors


According to Nikkan Kogyo Shimbun, a newspaper specialized for Japanese manufacturing, Mr. Umadate, Nikon’s new CEO, said Nikon is going to launch a flagship mirrorless camera which is equivalent to the Nikon D5. He didn’t mention when they will launch the new model. Here is the translated...




nikonrumors.com





I hope Canon will answer this. in the near future... Maybe they will surprise us


----------



## unfocused (Jun 18, 2019)

Nikon and Canon generally announce their flagship cameras within a few months of one another. This says Nikon will introduce a flagship with no date specified, so we can say with certainty that Canon will introduce a flagship with no date specified as well.


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 18, 2019)

Until now, Nikon and Canon have always "synchronised" the introduction of their Hi-end cameras.
Why should it change? The next Olympics will be the trigger.
Yet, it will be hard to beat the EOS 1 for reliability...or the D 5 !


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 4, 2019)

xps said:


> I'm on fire



Do they overheat _that much?_


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 4, 2019)

It is beginning to look like Canon is going to have a excellent selection of high end lenses ready when their 1 series arrives. I would expect that Nikon is working on pro lenses full tilt as well. Many Nikon users have depended on 3rd party lenses in the past. That might be a factor to consider in their mirrorless sales.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 5, 2019)

Both companies have most of the time delivered top end models that were almost equal.
Both now spread rumors that the ML ones are going to be announced before long.
So I would expect both to be great once again. And it's always great to see what can be done.

As they are out of reach for me (price) and my style of photog luckily does not need them I can stay cool and calm


----------



## slclick (Sep 24, 2019)

I just read about the Z8, looks promising and maybe something akin to what the Pro R will be. I like the idea of 50-60 MP as opposed to 80ish. Hand holding ability, noise, file size, buffer....those things really do matter., plus the best thing would be a return to Nikon vs Canon, the Sony comparison has been tiring and a bit vanilla to tell the truth. The Sony fanbois sound like they never snap any photos just regurgitate specs and maybe make a video or two.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 24, 2019)

slclick said:


> The Sony fanbois sound like they never snap any photos just regurgitate specs and maybe make a video or two.


But only p24 videos.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 24, 2019)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Do they overheat _that much?_


Stop, drop, and roll!


----------

